# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  رسائل للوالدين [ جوال ] ... (( للمشاركة ))

## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( رغمَ أنفُ ، ثم رغم أنفُ ، ثم رغم أنفُ قيل : من ؟ يا رسولَ اللهِ ! قال : من أدرك أبويه عند الكبرِ ، أحدَّهما أو كليهما فلم يَدْخلِ الجنةَ )
فلنجتهد في بر والدينا ولنحذر الإساءة إليهما أو إلى أحدهما ..

وهذه رسائل - منقولة وبتصرف في بعضها - للوالدين :

من أجلك أكتب خواطري .. ولكِ أبعث رسائلي 
أمي الحبيبة الغالية
إلى التي رآني قلبها قبل عينيها.. 
وحضنتني أحشاءها قبل يديها...
أهدي سلامي و محبتي اليها

إلى من ساندتني يوم ضعفي ..
إلى حبيبتي التي شاركتني همي وحزني
إلى من ذرفت الدموع من أجلي
إلى من سقتني الحب في صغري حتى ارتوت منه عروق جسدي ... ( أمي )

عندما أراكم في كل صباح..
استقي من ينابيع وصلكم وعطاكم ..
أدعو من كل قلبي أن يحفظكم الله ويرعاكم ..

كم أفخر بكم .. 
ما أشد عطفكم وحنانكم ..
كم جهلنا مشاعركم .. عطاؤكم في صمت وحبكم في صمت ..
لذلك كان بر الوالدين أمرا عظيما ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أمي الغالية أحبك ومهما فعلت ابقى مقصرة في حقك ،، 
أبي الغالي الحنون الذي لم يبخل لا بالمال ولا الحنان أحبك ،، أسأل الله أن أكون قرة عين صالحة لكما ،،
ابتعادي عنكما زاد حبي وشوقي إليكما ..*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أعلم كم قلبك كبير..
وأعلم كم كان تسامحك دائما أقرب إلى نفسك من غضبك ..
قلب مسامح ..
أن كل معاني الحب تنبع منك .. أحبك ( أمـــي ) ،، أحبك ( أبي ) ..



حبك يا أبي داخل القلب مرسوم نعم أنت غالي .. قدرك داخل القلب عالي ..



أماه و أبتاه
إليكم تكتب أجمل الكلمات
وتصاغ أروع العبارات
تتكسر الأقلام عن إيفائكم حقكم العظيم
جزاكم ربي جنة الفردوس ..*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
إليك شوقي وحنيني يا ( أمي ) ، ( أبي ) .. أبعث لك باقات حبي واحترامي وعبارات نابعة من قلبي ..
**
إن كان حبر قلمي لا يستطيع التعبير عن مشاعري نحوكم ، فمشاعري أكبر من أسطرها على الورق ،ولكني لا أملك إلا أن أدعو الله عز وجل لكم .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*فائدة :

" ... قال الله تعالى : وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَبِيًّا(41)إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ يَاأَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ مَا لَا يَسْمَعُ وَلَا يُبْصِرُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنْكَ شَيْئًا(42)يَاأَب  َتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءَنِي مِنْ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطًا سَوِيًّا(43)يَاأَ  بَتِ لَا تَعْبُدْ الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَانِ عَصِيًّا(44)يَاأَ  بَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِنْ الرَّحْمَانِ فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيًّا(45) قَالَ أَرَاغِبٌ أَنْتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يَاإِبْراهِيمُ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنتَهِ لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِيًّا(46) قَالَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا(47) سورة مريم
 فقد استعمل إبراهيم عليه السلام نداء الأبوة في أرقّ ألفاظه فقال : يا أبت ، ولم يقل له أنا عالم وأنت جاهل بل قال إنّي قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك
 وأظهر شفقته على أبيه وحرصه على سلامته بقوله : يا أبت إني أخاف أن يمسّك عذاب من الرحمن
 ولما رفض أبوه الحقّ وتهدّده بالرّجم ما زاد إبراهيم على أن قال لأبيه بكلّ أدب سلام عليك ووعده أن يستغفر له
 هكذا فلتكن دعوة الأبناء الصالحين لآبائهم الضالين ...." [ الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ابعث رسالة شكر وامتنان وعرفان إلى....
من ساندتني يوم ضعفي... 
إلى التي شاركني همي وحزني...
إلى من ذرف الدموع من أجلي...
إلى من سقاني الحب في صغري حتى ارتويت ...
( أمـــي ، أبـــي )

==============================  ===================

كلمات الحب عجزت عن وصف حبي الكبير .. 
حروفي عجزت عن نظم اجمل القصائد فيكم....
( أبي ، أمي ) 
.......... حفظكم الله ...........

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

رفع الله قدرك وجعلك إماما في الخير

مهم جدا التعاون على بر الوالدين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> رفع الله قدرك وجعلك إماما في الخير
> 
> مهم جدا التعاون على بر الوالدين


اللهم آمين ولكِ مثل ذلك

----------


## هويدامحمد

أختى أم على بارك الله لك فى والديك ورزقك مزيدا من البر والحب لهما وجزاك بذلك رضى الرحمن وجنته..واسمحى لى أن أعرض شيئا كتبته لأمى بعنوان"مابعدك الحب الصافى"
لم تزل حبات قلبى تنفرط من بعد رحيلك أمى حبيبتى أحلامى
لم تزل مقلات عينى ترتجف من طول بكاء الليالى الشائج بدون انقطاع
فيالطول وحدتى غربتى وعذابى وأنين جراحى الدامى من بعد الافتراق
قد كانت ليالينا دفئا ونورا،صارت ظلاما قاسى الأركان خاليا من الظلال
مابعد الحبيبة حضن ولاأمان مابعدك أمى يكون الحنان مابعدك الحب الصافى
صارت حياتى خواء ملأ ناظرى،وقلبى بردا كحد السيف فى الشتاء القارس الخالى
متى يحين اللقاء فيهدأ القلب بين الضلوع ويسرى الدفء فى الأوصال بعدما طال الارتجاف
ترى ستجمع الشتيتان كما قيل بعدما ظنا كل الظن آلاتلاقيا بعد زمان الاغتراب
أم ستظل روحى هائمة فى الاجواء تختلس الحنان من صدور الغرباء فما خلان
سأظل أتلمس ملامحك فى الوجوه وأقبلك فى يقظة الأحلام والهمس الدافى
فقد تركتنى جريحا كنت أهوى خطى الأقدام أحتضن الملامح متفرسا بامعان الرمش الحانى
أموت بذكراك ،تقطعنى الدقائق ويشق موج البحر صدرى المختلج على الشطئان
واويح نفسى من أنفاسى التى تحرق حتى الدمع فى الأصفاد وتغرس النرد فى الأعماق
فبحق حبك الذى أنار مبتدى أيامى وصبايا،وبحق جرحك الذى مازال يجرف عمرى المتهالك
سأظل أذكرك كلما طلعت الشمس من مكمنها الأبدى،وسأظل أبكيك مازال الليل الطويل يسكن دارى
فوداعا ياكل المنى والأمانى يارفيقا كنت أرتجيه فى رحلتى وأيامى فوداعا أمى وأقدارى...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك ،،


==============================  ==============================  =============
أمـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـي
*مرت سنة بكل ما فيها*
*و جاءت سنة أحلى ما فيها*
*أنك مازلتِ معي فيها


==============================  ==============================  =============*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رزقنا الله وإياكن بر الوالدين .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*فمني أنا ( ------- ) رسالة أبعثها مليئة بالحبّ، والتّقدير، والاحترام، ولو أنّني أوتيت كلّ بلاغة، وأفنيت بحر النّطق في النّظم والنّثر، لما كنت بعد القول إلا مقصّراً، ومعترفاً بالعجز عن واجب الشّكر...

إلى من ساندتني يوم ضعفي... 
إلى من سقتني الحب في صغري..

( أمي )


إلى عبق طفولتي..
واريج شبابي ..
إلى حبيب قلبي ....

( أبي )
*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *فمني أنا ( ------- ) رسالة أبعثها مليئة بالحبّ، والتّقدير، والاحترام، ولو أنّني أوتيت كلّ بلاغة، وأفنيت بحر النّطق في النّظم والنّثر، لما كنت بعد القول إلا مقصّراً، ومعترفاً بالعجز عن واجب الشّكر...
> إلى من ساندتني يوم ضعفي... 
> إلى من سقتني الحب في صغري..
> 
> ( أمي )
> 
> 
> إلى عبق طفولتي..
> واريج شبابي ..
> ...


بارك الله فيكِ أخيتي أم علي ، وأسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل من البر بالوالدين طريقاً إلى الجنة .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
كلمات شكر جميلة تتسابق الكلمات وتتزاحم العبارات،،
 لتنظم عقد الشّكر الذي لا يستحقّه إلا* *(* *أمــي**...**أبـــي* *)* 
*إليك يا من بذلت ولم تنتظر العطاء،،
 إليك أهدي عبارات الشّكر والتّقدير.*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*وَاخْـضَـعْ* *لأُمِّــكَ** وَارْضِـهَـا
فَعُقُـوقُـهَـا إِحْـدَى الكِبَــرْ
أَطِــعِ الإِلَــهَ كَـمَـا أَمَــرْ
وَامْــلأْ فُــؤَادَكَ بِـالحَــذَرْ
وَأَطِــعِ* *أَبَـــاكَ** فَــإِنَّــهُ
رَبَّـاكَ مِـنْ عَـهْـدِ الصِّـغَـرْ*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أمـــي* *،،* *أبـــي*
*عبر نفحات النّسيم، وأريج الأزهار، أرسل شكراً من الأعماق لك.*
* شكراً لك من أعماق قلبي على عطائك الدّائم،* 
*كلمات الثّناء لا توفيك حقك،*
* شكراً لك على عطائك**.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*شاب يمني يستقبل أمه استقبال الملوك في مطار الملك خالد بالرياض*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*حكم تقبيل قدم الأم بالانحناء لها من قيام...العلامة صالح الفوزان :

*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=318219

----------


## أم أروى المكية

حبي إليهم لا يضاهى ماعدا 
 حبي لربي والنبي محمدا
   أبوايا لوجادوا علينا بالرضا
  يكن الطريق إلى الجنان مُمهّدا
   أبوايا كنتم على الدوام تناضلاً
  كي تجعلوني بين قومي سيّدا
   فأخذت منكم ما يجب وزيادة
  وكأنكم أنجبتموني واحدا
   وكنت أطلب مالكم تعطونني
  لم تبخلوا لم تجعلوه مُحدّدا
   وبدا عليكم إذا مرضت كآبة
  وإذا شفيت يزول عنكم ما بدا
   وإن تسمعاً أني أحقق مطلبا
  كنتم لأجلي تفرحان وتسعدا
   اليوم أخبر والديّ بأنه  
حبي إليهم في الفؤاد ممدا
   الشمس شهدت والسماء بعطفهم
  والقمر يشهد والسحاب مؤيدا
   والله يشهد لا أبالغ مطلقاً
  هل مثل ربي في الشهادة شاهدا
   يا رب تحفظ والديّ كلاهما
  واجعل لهم من حوض نبيك موردا
   واكتب لهم حسن الختام لأنه
  باب العبور إلى النعيم الخالدا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أم أروى المكية

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> بارك الله فيك أم أروى المكية


وفيك بارك الله أختي الغالية أم علي .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*اللهم يا من أنزلت من سمائك " مطرًا  "
اللهم يا من أخرجت من أرضك " شجرًا "
اللهم افتـح أبـواب رزقك وتـوفيقـك " لوالدي "
واجعل من نـور وجهـك الكـريم " نورًا " 
يضيء الدرب  " لــوالدي "
.. واجعلني بـــارة بهــمــا .. 
.. عطوفة عليهمـا ..
.. واحفظهمـا لـي ..

 رب اغفرلي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

"أكثروا من قول:
**
{ رب اغفر لي ولوالدي}**

   فإنها تجمع بين عبادتين:

 البر والإستغفار "*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏أمــي*
*‏ﺳﺎﻣﺤﻴﻨﻲ ،*
*‏ﻟﻨﻈﺮة ﻋﺒﻮس ﻧﻈﺮﺗﻬﺎ إﻟﻴﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻗﺼﺪ ،*
*‏ﻟﻨﺒﺮة ﺻﻮت ﺗﻌﺪت ﻧﺒﺮة ﺻﻮتك ،*
*‏ﺳﺎﻣﺤﻲ ﻋﻘﻮﻗﻲ ،*

*‏ﺗﻤﺘﻤﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺿﺎ ﻳﺎ جنتي .


*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب .
رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

**أنت يا (أمي) (أبي) شمعة البيت،،
وكم ادعو الله عز وجل أن يحفظك ويرعاك.






*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أمي ياقلبي الذي ينبض بين جوارحي
ويابسمة ترتوي منها عيوني 
حنانا وعطفا...
أمي يابلسم حزني 
وياشمس حياتي ....

حفظك ربي ورعاك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏قال الله ﷻ :
‏﴿رَبَّنا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤمنين يوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ﴾
‏ٰ
‏ٰ
‏

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هل عدم زيارة قبر الوالدين يعتبر من العقوق؟

الحمد لله
أولا :
زيارة القبور سنة مشروعة في حق الرجال ، بقصد الاتعاظ والاعتبار والدعاء لموتى المسلمين ؛ لما رواه مسلم (977) عن بريدة بن الحصيب رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( قَدْ كُنْتُ نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَنْ زِيَارَةِ الْقُبُورِ ، فَزُورُوهَا فَإِنَّهَا تُذَكِّرُ الْآخِرَةَ ) .
قال النووي رحمه الله :
" أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى أَنَّ زِيَارَتهَا سُنَّة للرِّجَال " انتهى .
وقال الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله :
" زيارة القبور مشروعة في حق الرجال دون النساء بقصد الدعاء للأموات والاستغفار لهم والترحم عليهم إذا كانوا مسلمين ، وبقصد الاتعاظ والاعتبار وتليين القلوب بمشاهدة القبور وأحوال الموتى " انتهى .
"المنتقى من فتاوى الفوزان" (41 / 15)
وقال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
إذا زار الإنسان القبور فليزرها متعظاً لا عاطفة ، فبعض الناس يزور قبر أبيه أو قبر أمه عاطفة وحناناً ومحبة ، وهذا وإن كان من طبيعة البشر ، لكن الأولى أن تزورها للعلة التي ذكرها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وهي تذكر الآخرة وتذكر الموت ، هؤلاء الذين في القبور الآن هم كانوا بالأمس مثلك على ظهر الأرض ، والآن أصبحوا ببطنها مرتهنين بأعمالهم ، لا يملكون زيادة حسنة ولا إزالة سيئة ، فتذكر " انتهى .
"دروس وفتاوى الحرم المدني" (ص51)
ويشترط لجواز زيارة القبور : ألا يسافر إليها ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد : المسجد الحرام ، ومسجدي هذا ، والمسجد الأقصى ) متفق عليه .
قال علماء اللجنة الدائمة :
"تشرع زيارة القبور للرجال دون النساء إذا كانت في البلد – أي : بدون شد رحل - للعبرة والدعاء لهم إذا كانوا مسلمين ؛ لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( كنت نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور فزوروها ، فإنها تذكركم الآخرة ) " انتهى .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (1 / 434)
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
"لا يجوز للإنسان أن يشد الرحل لزيارة قبر من القبور أياً كان صاحب هذا القبر" انتهى .
"فتاوى نور على الدرب" (7/ 196) .
ثانياً :
بر الوالدين يستمر بعد موتهما وذلك بالدعاء لهما ، وصلة قرابتهما ، وإنفاذ وصيتهما ، وإكرام صديقهما ، والصدقة عنهما ، والحج والعمرة إن كانا لم يحجا ولم يعتمرا ، وقضاء الدين عنهما ، وإيفاء الحقوق التي عليهما لأصحابها .
قال علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :
"دلت السنة على مشروعية بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما ؛ بالدعاء لهما وتنفيذ وصيتهما وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما وإكرام صديقهما " انتهى .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (25 / 182) .
وقال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
"من بر الوالدين : الصدقة عنهما ، والدعاء لهما ، والحج والعمرة عنهما" انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (8 / 344) .
وقال رحمه الله :
" خمسة أشياء : (الصلاة عليهما) : الدعاء ، ومن ذلك صلاة الجنازة .
والصلاة عليهما : الترحم عليهما أحق الحق ، ومن أعظم البر في الحياة والموت .
وهكذا الاستغفار لهما ، وسؤال الله أن يغفر لهما سيئاتهما ، هذا أعظم برهما حيين وميتين . وإنفاذ عهدهما من بعدهما ، الوصية التي يوصيان بها ، فالواجب على الولد ذكرا كان أو أنثى إنفاذها إذا كانت موافقة للشرع المطهر .
والخصلة الرابعة (إكرام صديقهما) إذا كان لأبيك أو لأمك أصدقاء وأحباب وأقارب فتحسن إليهم ، وتقدر لهم صحبة وصداقة والديك ، ولا تنس ذلك ، بالكلام الطيب ، والإحسان إذا كانا في حاجة إلى الإحسان ، وجميع أنواع الخير الذي تستطيعه ، فهذا برهما بعد وفاتهما .
والخصلة الخامسة : ( صلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما ) وذلك بالإحسان إلى أعمامك وأقارب أبيك ، وإلى أخوالك وخالاتك من أقارب أمك ، هذا من الإحسان بالوالدين ، وبر الوالدين أن تحسن إلى أقارب والديك الأعمام والعمات وأولادهم ، والأخوال والخالات وأولادهم . الإحسان إليهم وصلتهم كل ذلك من صلة الأبوين ومن إكرام الوالدين " انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (25 / 368-369) .
أما زيارة القبر فليست شرطا في بر الوالدين ، فبإمكان الولد أن يبر والديه بالدعاء وغيره وهو بعيد عنهما .
وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
والدي متوفى منذ فترة طويلة وهو بعيدٌ عني ولا أستطيع أن أقوم بزيارته إلا بعد السنتين أو الثلاثة ، فهل باستطاعتي أن أبره بشيء وأنا بعيدٌ عنه ؟
فأجاب :
" المقصود بزيارة الموتى هو الدعاء لهم ، والدعاء لهم واصلٌ في أي مكانٍ كان الداعي فيه ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : ( إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : صدقة جارية ، أو علمٌ ينتفع به ، أو ولدٌ صالحٌ يدعو له ) فأنت ادع الله لوالدك في أي مكانٍ : بعيداً كنت أم قريباً ، ولا حاجة إلى زيارة قبره .
نعم ، لو كنت في نفس البلد جئت لحاجة وذهبت تزور أباك فلا بأس به ، أما أن تشد الرحل إلى قبره لتزوره فهذا منهيٌ عنه " انتهى .
"نور على الدرب" (7/196)
والله أعلم .



https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/137688/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
أمــــي
**ألا فاعلمي أنكِ في دعائي..**‏وانك في القلب شيءٌ ثمين..


*

----------

